

The first web site - wave
http://info.cern.ch/

======
robin_reala
It’s even got a well-formedness error (check the end of the last <dd>) thus
setting the quality level for the web for the next 20 years.

------
Tagith
Here's a link to a mirror the actual original page:
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/T...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

~~~
Semiapies
Sadly, no browsers now-a-days have that default gray background of yore. :)

------
anigbrowl
Original w3 proposal (ahem):
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/17/verity_stob_glb/>

~~~
TweedHeads
s/[nationality redacted]/frenchie/

------
mixmax
So the very first webserver was a NeXT computer. Interesting.

~~~
gaius
And the very first web browser was written on a NeXT too.

------
delano
What an excellent title for an individual: _"Robert Cailliau, collaborator on
the World Wide Web project and first Web surfer."_

~~~
TweedHeads
I hope "the last web surfer" is never accredited to anybody.

------
TweedHeads
Like the CSS Zen Garden, we should take that page and add just one stylesheet
and see what we can come up with.

